# Northern Ireland/belfast competition?



## Doorbell123 (Mar 25, 2017)

How many people would be intrested? Whats the chances of it ever happening?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm not sure how many northern Ireland cubers there are, but I'm sure it would attract a bunch of Irish republic cubers who only get one comp a year.

For me, a filthy Englishman who gets a roughly comp a month, it depends on what time of year. I don't think I've ever visited N. Ireland, so it would be a good excuse to go, if it's at a time when I'm not that busy.


----------



## Simon Kelly (Apr 20, 2017)

your best bet would be to go to an irish competition


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Apr 20, 2017)

The Irish championship are in Dublin this June


----------



## Simon Kelly (Apr 20, 2017)

if you want to organise one there would be quite a few who would go but it would take a lot of work to organise


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 25, 2017)

I haven't been on the forums since '12 and I see we're as far forward with a competition in the North as we were then lol. I'd be game, although I think unless you're genuinely willing to organize an event your best option is the Irish Open in Dublin as mentioned above. Nothing to stop anyone organizing an unofficial meet up to get an idea if the numbers are there to validate discussion. I think that would be a good first step.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 25, 2017)

MalusDB said:


> I haven't been on the forums since '12 and I see we're as far forward with a competition in the North as we were then lol.



There was a comp in Northern Ireland in 2013 - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthernIrishOpen2013. Only 17 competitors though.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 28, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> There was a comp in Northern Ireland in 2013 - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthernIrishOpen2013. Only 17 competitors though.


 I remember his happening (now that you've reminded me lol). I was out of the country unfortunately. Pity it hasn't been repeated. I'd go like, for the craic.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 16, 2020)

Even doing one in Derry would be fine


----------



## Zubin Park (Aug 16, 2020)

Bruh this thread was from 3 years ago you can't do this


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 16, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Bruh this thread was from 3 years ago you can't do this



why not


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 16, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> why not


cause that's just cluttering the forum.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 16, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> cause that's just cluttering the forum.


 ok .


----------

